# Wireshark Fehlermeldung



## Stryker (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab mir das Programm Wireshark 64bit für Windows 7 heruntergeladen, da ich eine IP von einer Person wissen muss, die über einen Messenger (ICQ) mit mir schreibt.
Dazu wurde eben das genannte Programm empfohlen.

Allerdings kommt jetzt beim Start die Fehlermeldung 'The NPF Driver driver isn't running. You may have trouble capturing or listing interfaces.'
Außerdem steht dann noch im Programm selber 'Unable to load WinPcap (wpcap.dll), you will not be able to capture packets.'

Da ich mich nicht wirklich damit auskenne würde ich gerne um Eure Hilfe bitten!

Danke


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. September 2012)

Führe das Programm einfach *als Administrator* aus.

Falls der Fehler bestehen bleibt:

Alles deinstallieren, neu installieren und anschl. den *NPF Treiber *als Service installieren.


----------



## Stryker (30. September 2012)

Mit alles meinst du Windows oder nur das Programm?

Danke!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. September 2012)

Stryker schrieb:


> Mit alles meinst du Windows oder nur das Programm?
> 
> Danke!


 
Nur das Programm. Hat das starten als Admin nix gebracht?


----------



## Stryker (30. September 2012)

Nein das hatte ich schon versucht.

Und was is das als Service installieren?


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. September 2012)

Hast du diese Version hier? KLICK - Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme
​


----------



## Stryker (30. September 2012)

Ich installiers einfach mal neu kurz und schau dann.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (30. September 2012)

Ok. 

Wenn das nicht klappt wieder alles runter und dann erst die ältere Wincap 4.1.1 installieren. Anschließend Wireshark (*ohne *Wincap 4.1.2 - also Häckchen raus) installieren.


----------



## Dragonix (30. September 2012)

Stryker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mir das Programm Wireshark 64bit für Windows 7 heruntergeladen, da ich eine IP von einer Person wissen muss, die über einen Messenger (ICQ) mit mir schreibt.
> Dazu wurde eben das genannte Programm empfohlen.
> ...


 
Nagel mich nicht drauf fest, aber ich meine, dass du die IP Adresse deines Gegenübers damit nicht rausbekommst. Grund: Ich meine, die Nachrichten werden nicht von Client zu Client geschickt, sondern du schickst die Nachricht an den ICQ Server, und der leitet sie dann weiter.. wenn dann geht das was du willst bei Datentransfers, die werden u.U. soweit ich mich erinner direkt von Client zu Client geschickt...
Ansonsten: Linux Live CD rein und Wireshark da verwenden...

Grüße!


----------

